# Neutered Dogs and Protection



## Redgrappler

Will neutering a dog affect it's ability to defend or participate in protection training?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

No, but I would wait until the dog is at least 2 years old to neuter them.


----------



## K9mom

No. I have placed many Police Dogs and ALL are neutered prior to placement. It does not affect a thing if they are natural working dogs and have the correct drives.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Absolutely correct k9mom - my Blue was neutered and did very well in SchH protection work - and a friend of mine had a neutered (originally stray) GSD entered in Ringsport. She said he was the best dog she ever had, very intense in the bitework, and a dog that would have protected for real if a stranger had entered his territory. The myth about dogs becoming less protective after neutering is just that - a myth. 

_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## DobbyDad

I was hoping for some more answers to this question. My dog has a retained testicle and he should be neutered. I was hoping to get some opinions on when and if it will affect bite work any. He is 1 year and 5 months at present and I was hoping to put off neutering for as long as possible.


----------



## BeachLvr

Genetics plays the biggest role. As far as neutering I have experimented with both 10 months and after 24 months and haven't noticed any perceivable difference in either male characteristics or drive.
At his age and with an undescended testicle I would do it now.


----------



## Debanneball

DobbyDad said:


> I was hoping for some more answers to this question. My dog has a retained testicle and he should be neutered. I was hoping to get some opinions on when and if it will affect bite work any. He is 1 year and 5 months at present and I was hoping to put off neutering for as long as possible.


I know this has nothing to do with the question, but my boy has a retained testicle also, he is 8 months on the 19th. I have him scheduled for neutering the end of the month.


----------



## DobbyDad

I was really hoping for some of the members who work there dogs and have experience with both could reply.


----------



## GatorDog

I know multiple neutered dogs (or dogs who have had the retained testicle removed) and they don't seem to have any issues with bitework.


----------



## FG167

I worked my dog for 3 years before his neuter, and it's been almost a year since his neuter. His work in protection looks the same.


----------



## mycobraracr

I have worked a few rescues that were neutered, and they didn't seem to have an issue. I think it comes down to each individual dog, just like everything else.


----------

